# Nomad



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I purchased a nomad from directv and then decided to sell it on ebay. I took it off my account and the person that purchased it contacted directv and they would not add it to their account, saying they needed to purchase directly from directv. 

I was told by directv that once I took it off my account, that someone could register it. 

Anyone have any experience with this? Ideas on what to do?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats crazy. Its an owned piece of equipment to begin with. Its not like they have to replace it if it dies. I would say they need to try again. Have them call the access card department directly. I know this isnt a reciever and there is no access card but they should be able to do it without the hassle. Their direct number is 877-887-7994.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Ask to be transferred to the Access Card Dept. They usually have better info vs. front line CSR's. Let us know what they say.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

I will try this and report back. Thanks


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jimlenz said:


> I purchased a nomad from Directv and then decided to sell it on ebay.


Why did you decide to Sell It after you Bought it???


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Richierich said:


> Why did you decide to Sell It after you Bought it???


I can think of a bunch of reasons why you'd want to sell it, one being the video quality when not viewed on a retina display.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is definitely possible to transfer ownership of a nomad, but it is hard.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Why did you decide to Sell It after you Bought it???


The main reason is that I got a slinbox hooked up to a dedicated receiver and decided I didn't need the nomad. I know I can't bring video with me on flights and where I can't get wifi/3g but i will live with that. Also, the video on my ipad2 is not the greatest. Wish they had an ipad version, that may have helped.

Jim


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"jimlenz" said:


> The main reason is that I got a slinbox hooked up to a dedicated receiver and decided I didn't need the nomad. I know I can't bring video with me on flights and where I can't get wifi/3g but i will live with that. Also, the video on my ipad2 is not the greatest. Wish they had an ipad version, that may have helped.
> 
> Jim


I would assume that an iPad version for Nomad is in the works.

- Merg


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

does NOmad cost $ monthly?

i saw when i signed into my directv it said Free 
but i wonder is that the equipment? i also saw $150 when im not signed it?

also are there any updates on when this will be available for android?

thanks.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> does NOmad cost $ monthly?
> 
> i saw when i signed into my directv it said Free
> but i wonder is that the equipment? i also saw $150 when im not signed it?
> ...


It does not cost monthly. If you can get the equipment free, you are fortunate. The equipment is normally $150.


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

Thought I would share with you the latest on this saga. Here is from the buyer.

"I'm sorry to tell you that we did try again this evening to have Directv get the Nomad registered without success. We first tried the number you provided for the receiver department, and then they had us call the CSR department again. The tech could not help, then he transferred us to a supervisor named Matt. Matt said he doesn't know why anyone ever would have told you that the Nomad could be transferred, because that's just not an option. Needless to say, we'd like to return the device for a refund. We are sorry this didn't work out. We did order a Nomad from Directv, and they did say that you could return your's for a full refund as long as it was purchased within the last year. "

It is interesting that I see used Nomad's sold on ebay a lot. Guess I will try to return the nomad and get my money back. Can't imagine why directv would do that but you never know.

Jim


----------



## jimlenz (Aug 22, 2007)

One more tag on to this. I called directv and of course, they told me the item could be transferred and that there was only a 30 day return policy. Just as I expected. 

Amazing that you get so many different people with so many different answers. 

Jim


----------



## mikela (Jan 8, 2008)

I would buy the nomad but for two reasons.
1. No HD conversion
2. Cannot rip to a network location then transfer the file.
Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mikela said:


> I would buy the nomad but for two reasons.
> 1. No HD conversion
> 2. Cannot rip to a network location then transfer the file.
> Is that too much to ask?


I would have to say that the 480P Resolution looks to me and others I know like 720P and I can't believe that it is 480P but it is the Best Looking 480P I have ever seen.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Just came across this thread. I purchased a used Nomad from someone on Ebay. Tried to set it up and have hit the "we could not activate your directv nomad" message on 2 iphones.

I contacted the seller to ask if he has "deactivated" the nomad from his account....is this even an option on the "your account" area on the directv website? I wanted to make sure that he still didn't have it "activated" before I called DirecTV to figure out what's going on.

Any info would be appreciated as I'm interested in limiting the CSR roulette routine I'm anticipating going through......:eek2:


----------

